# New to site



## buelljoc (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I’m new to the site and live in Dallas, NC. Just trying to get back into sailing after a 20 year break. I used to sail a Laser in the summer when visiting my grandparents in Virginia and really enjoyed it. Without doing any research I jumped in with both feet when I came across a cheap sailboat. Now that I have it, it was a rather bad choice but I’m going to make a go of it to see if sailing is something I want to get back into. I will mainly be sailing on lakes and the Chesapeake Bay. Now the laughter…..I purchased a Bayliner Buccaneer 200 that needs some work. If anyone knows where I can find info and parts for this boat it will be greatly appreciated. All the sites I found on the web have been shut down so basically I have nothing. I still have my eye open for a better boat, but due to an extremely limited budget I’m probably stuck with this one; didn’t think I could go wrong for $250. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey buell (do you ride one?) - welcome to SN dude.

Okay - so the Bayliner may not be the prettiest chick at the marina - but hey...neither is my boat.

As for parts - I don't have a clue where you'd find them for that boat. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------

